# Diabetic Retinopathy Screener



## redrevis (May 18, 2011)

Hello all,

You might remember last December I was interviewed for a Diabetic Retinopathy Screener position. I didn't get it but I was told I was in the top few at interview.

The same position has become available again so I've applied and got another interview on Monday.

I absolutely hate interviews and turn into a nervous wreck. My last interview went really well and I actually came out of it with a smile on my face (very rare).

I honestly don't know what I can do to top my previous interview, so I'm just going to have to hope that the other people applying haven't got any experience in the area, otherwise I think I'll not be in with a chance.

Now I have to decide whether to wear a suit or one of my T-shirts. Hmmm


----------



## Steff (May 18, 2011)

Make sure you dont just turn up in a T-shirt though and wear some trousers....
Good luck with it fingers crossed its yours.


----------



## Unicornz (May 18, 2011)

Lol Steff! 

Best of luck with your interview Red, just do as well as you did last time and I'm sure you will be fine! It's awful when things like that aren't in your control, isn't it. You can prepare as much as you like or do as well as you can, but in the end of the day it can be down to anything (most of the time not even something you did wrong!) 

Fingers crossed you get it this time!


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2011)

That's great news Martyn! Just relax and be yourself - you should have a reasonable idea of what sort of questions they will ask and what to expect, so hopefully this will help you relax. I find that it's the moment up to actually meeting people that I find most nerve-wracking, but once I've been introduced I'm generally fine. Also, having been on the other side of interviewing, I know that the people interviewing you will often be nervous too! 

I would say it would depend on which t-shirt you were thinking of wearing - do you have a retinopathy one?


----------



## Copepod (May 18, 2011)

Good luck Redrevis. 
I would definitely suggest you wear at least a smart shirt and trousers, perhaps tie, and not T shirt for interview, although might be OK if / when you start work.


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 18, 2011)

redrevis said:


> Hello all,
> 
> You might remember last December I was interviewed for a Diabetic Retinopathy Screener position. I didn't get it but I was told I was in the top few at interview.
> 
> ...



I'm sure it will go brilliantly Red, just be yourself and ask lots of questions about the vacancy, the building you will be working in, find out as much as you can.  You can do it Good luck Sheena


----------



## casey (May 18, 2011)

Just want to wish you the very best of luck for your interview, i'm sure you will do well. I agree with Copepod, smart shirt trousers and tie would look really smart. Good luck.


----------



## redrevis (May 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

I wasn't _seriously_ considering wearing a T-shirt for an interview. I know I look stupid but...  I've got a suit in the wardrobe all ready for Monday. Another thing I hate about interviews is having to be clean shaven. I look about 12 years old when I've had a proper shave, which is why my day to day look is more 'designer stubble' but I don't think that would cut it at an interview.

I wish I could relax and be myself, but I just can't. It's like my body won't let me. The person they see in the interview is definitely not the person they'll see at work when I am actually relaxed and more confident, which is what gets to me the most. Last time I remember taking a sip of the cup of water they put in front of me and I could see the cup shaking, so I had to put it down before they noticed.

Last time I also took a written reference with me to see if they will let me submit it as 'part of my application' but no, that was against the rules



Northerner said:


> I would say it would depend on which t-shirt you were thinking of wearing - do you have a retinopathy one?



I don't have anything related to retinopathy. Which makes me think I should! Will have to see if I can come up with any eye related design ideas.


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2011)

I always decline if I'm offered a drink at an interview, for the very reason you mention! Worst of all are little cups of tea with tiny handles! Hope it goes well for you


----------



## Twitchy (May 18, 2011)

redrevis said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I don't have anything related to retinopathy. Which makes me think I should! Will have to see if I can come up with any eye related design ideas.



Great news re the interview, well done!!  I bet Diabetees could come up with something to do with retinopathy...but I'd stick to the suit idea! 

Hope it all goes really smoothly for you, fingers crossed!


----------



## woolstone2 (May 18, 2011)

GOOD LUCK! definitely suit.


----------



## Blythespirit (May 18, 2011)

Wishing you the very best of luck for Monday. You never know our paths may cross if you get it!  But please don't let that prospect put you off! XXXXX


----------



## redrevis (May 24, 2011)

Well I had the interview yesterday.

It went quite well, but it could have gone a bit better as there was 1 question that stumped me.



> A newly diagnosed diabetic person has been for their first screening, but returns to the clinic asking for more general information. What do you do.



All I could think was to offer leaflets etc and ask if there is any specific questions they have that I could help with. But that didn't seem to be the answer they were looking for. 

Apart from that 1 question I answered all the rest quite well I thought.

They said a lot of people had applied again and they were interviewing all day. The successful applicant would have got a phone call this morning. So everytime the phone rang next to me at work I crossed my fingers. But no joy 

I've been interviewed for this same job 3 times now, which makes me think there is obviously something about me that means I'm never going to get this job. It is a shame as I think I'd have been really good at it and it seemed like such an interesting thing to learn about and get a qualification in. I really think I could have made a positive impact on the experiences gained by people going for screening and I would have used the information gained from people online, like yourselves, to try and improve the service, for example, the standard letters they send out. I could have made some great suggestions on how they could improve them so that people didn't panic when they were told they had background retinopathy, etc.

Ow well. I'm going to ring for some feedback, see what they say. I think i'll tell them I'm not going to apply again as I do put myself through a lot when going for interviews and it does get me down when I get rejected each time.

I think I'm going to mope for a few days, get it out of my system and then hopefully cheer up by the end of the week, as I've got next week off work. Something to look forward to I suppose.


----------



## Steff (May 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear you were unsuccessful Red, but like you say mope about for abit and brush yourself down and relax on your week off..x


----------



## Robster65 (May 24, 2011)

Really sorry to hear you didn't get the job RR. 

I wonder if they fear you'll be advising the patients beyond your remit. I would certainly be tempted to but I presume they have very strict demarcation on what advice can be offered.

Just a thought. Hope you can find something that's even better very soon 

Rob


----------



## Natalie123 (May 24, 2011)

Hi! Don't give up, I know its hard but you might have been up against experienced people or it might have been your nerves. 

I always struggle with the same problem as you so can't offer any interview advice. I have got more confident with time though, I think that was due to going to conferences, meeting new people, participating in meetings and giving talks  I would suggest trying to meet new people and do things that push you a little so that you become more confident. 

But don't give up, it sounds like you would be perfect for the job and you are very enthusiastic, you just need to work on getting that across. They need people like you with first hand experience. As for the question, I would have said the same thing as you, unless the question is more specific what else can you do? A conversation evolves, someone can't just go in and expect to be lectured at, they would respond to your questions too!


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear you didn't get it  For what it's worth I think you would have done a great job - you obviously have a sincere interest in it and are also very knowledgeable and understanding of what might be going through a patient's mind. Any chance you might meet the successful candidate when you go for your next scan, and find out what they've got that the interviewers thought you lacked? Hope the feedback gives you some clues, and better luck next time


----------



## Natalie123 (May 24, 2011)

Thats a good point Northerner - could you talk to the screener when you go to your next scan and find out what experience etc they had before they applied? It might show you what you could do to get the job another time.


----------



## redrevis (May 24, 2011)

Thanks guys,

@Robster: If that's what they thought then they got me completely wrong, as I wouldn't have dreamed of offering patients advice outside of my remit. My job would be to make their experience at the appointment a positive one and to give advice as per what I'd be trained to give. I sincerely hope they didn't think that about me.

@Natalie: I'm not great a meeting new people etc so I know that's one of my weaknesses, but the fact that I've met the interviewer at least 4 times now, it didn't make me uncomfortable having her interview me, just the act of being 'questioned' and knowing that they are hanging on my every word and marking me against a criteria and that the chance of me getting the job rest solely on what I say, makes me very nervous.
I think the only way they could have not seen my enthusiasm for this position would be if they were both blind and deaf.
Regarding the question, I thought the same as you. Surely the person wouldn't be asking for more 'general' information as they get sent all that with their letter. They'd have specific questions I'm sure of it. I just wish that question would have been more specific, instead of it feeling like they were trying to catch me out by leaving it vague.

@Northerner: I specifically told them about certain things to make it blindingly obvious how genuine my interest in the area is and how important I would treat the 'patient experience'. It is very possible I could meet the person who got it at my next scan, but I don't think I'd feel comfortable asking them about it.

I'm tempted to ask for a 5 minute chat in person rather than ask for feedback over the phone, as I think I'd be able to find out more and there would be less chance they are 'in a rush' and might be able to give me more thorough feedback. Or is that too cheeky asking to see them in person?


----------



## Robster65 (May 24, 2011)

It never hurts to ask and it would show how serious you are to improve your technique. They may even invite you to re apply next time rather than not.

I hope it was just something that you have no control over (eg. age, experience, etc) and that your answers were spot on.

Rob


----------



## margie (May 24, 2011)

Sorry you were unsuccessful - better luck next time.

I would definitely ask for feedback - particularly about that question you think you struggled on. 

Maybe at the next interview - you could stress that being on the receiving end of the service you would be able to empathise with the patients and put them at ease. You can say you understand how annoying it is on a bright day that kind of thing. IE empathise those attributes that you have that the other candidates are unlikely to have.


----------



## Robster65 (May 24, 2011)

...as well as the implications of seeing the words 'background retinopathy' for the first time without explanation.

And the other fears associated with the whole experience.

Rob


----------



## redrevis (May 24, 2011)

@Margie: Good suggestions, but I already used them all in my interview


----------



## Blythespirit (May 24, 2011)

I'm genuinely sorry to hear you didn't get the job Martyn. Reading your posts it looks like you gave it your best shot, covered all angles and did your best to sell yourself. I can't offer any advice for next time, if there is a next time at that particular place. So I'll just wish you better luck in future. XXXXX


----------



## dolly2323 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi,I found this thread while I was looking for examples of interview questions.I realize it's an old thread but am really hoping you can help.I have a job interview as a Diabetic Screener this Friday and I was really hoping you could advise me on the type of questions asked? I would really appreciate any information or help you can give.I don't mean to come across as insensitive and apologuise in advance if I do.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 1, 2015)

Well - I should think the questions might have changed a bit in 4 years !


----------



## redrevis (Jun 1, 2015)

As this was a few years ago, it's hard for me to remember what they are. The best I can remember is they asked how I would administer the Tropicamide eye drops for dilating pupils, which was to do with infection control, allergies, patient care etc. They asked about how I would help patients looking for more general information on diabetes and where I would signpost them to. They asked what I understood about diabetes and how it can affect the eye. They asked what I knew about the National Eye Screening Programme. They asked about my IT skills. 
I can't really remember what else. I hope that's some help.


----------



## dolly2323 (Jun 2, 2015)

That's great,thank you so much for replying,that was really helpful


----------

